# Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME



## Heinz65 (4. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich habe nun endlich meinen neuen Center-Vortex C115 in (Test-)Betrieb genommen.  Als Füllung haben ich Helix vorgesehen.  Habe dann Kammer 1 und 3 zur Hälfte mit Helix gefüllt (sollte bewegt sein), und Kammer 2 mit 2/3 Helix (unbewegt), Kammer 4 blieb für Testbetrieb leer.
Das erste Problem kam sofort.  Das Helix setzt dem Wasser derart viel Widerstand entgegegen,  daß der Vortex und Kammer 1 gleich übergelaufen sind   . Also aus Kammer 1 alles Helix raus, in Kammer 2+3 vielleicht noch 1/3 Füllung gelassen. Hat so lala funktioniert.  Nachdem ich momentan noch keine Luftpumpe hierfür beschafft habe,   wurde der Testbetrieb in "unbewegtem" Zustand gestartet.
Nach 1 Woche lief der komplette Filter über ,  weil sich das Helix bereits derart stark zugesetzt hatte, daß der Wasserdurchfluß wieder gehemmt wurde. Jetzt die Fragen:
ist evtl. meine Pumpe zu stark (O...  Profimax 20.000, Förderhöhe ca. 1,2 Meter), und läuft deshalb der Filter über?  Welche Luftpumpe ist zu empfehlen?  Läßt sich das Problem mit dem Zusetzen des Helix  überhaupt mit Bewegung durch Luft lösen?       
Zur Info: am Auslauf des Vortex hängt eine SIFI3 dran, Grobschmutz bleibt also aus den Kammer draussen.
Könnt Ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Olli.P (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Hi Heinz,


was bringt die Pumpe denn effektiv an Wasser bei 1,20m höhenunterschied in den Filter rein.... 


Kann das __ Hel-X die einzelnen Übergänge der Kammern verstopfen??

Hast mal ein zwei Bilder vom Filter? Evtl. mit und ohne Hel-X 

Wie groß ist der Auslauf vom Filter?


----------



## Jürgen-V (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

hallo heinz

wie olli schon sagte...lade mal ein paar bilder hoch.

ich denke ich weiß schon woran es liegt. 

bleib  ist halb so wild.


----------



## koidst49 (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

hi ,

es kommt doch darauf an, wieviel helix eingefüllt ist. ich betreibe meinen helix- filter mit einem volumen von 1600 liter mit 700 liter helix und da läuft nichts über.


----------



## Heinz65 (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Mal ´ne kurze Zwischeninfo zu den technischen Fragen:

Laut Pumpenkennlinie dürften da noch ca. 18.000 ltr/Stunde reinkommen.
Der Auslauf in ein 120mm KG-Rohr.
Bilder?!  Da muß ich erst morgen meinen Nachwuchs bemühen.


----------



## Jürgen-V (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

hallo
mal vorne weg....meistens setzte oder staut  sich das __ hel-x am ablauf zu,
so ist es meistens, stimmts peter. 

du mußt dem hel-x einfach mehr raum geben,sprich zb. ein größeres gitter vor dem auslauf anbringen, so daß nicht das ganze wasser durch den "engen" 125er
ablauf muß.

aber bilder bringen da mehr.


----------



## velos (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

du mußt dem __ hel-x einfach mehr raum geben,sprich zb. ein größeres gitter vor dem auslauf anbringen, so daß nicht das ganze wasser durch den "engen" 125er
ablauf muß.


----------



## Heinz65 (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Ähm, vielleicht kam da was falsch rüber.  Als Ablauf ist der Stutzen bezeichnet, aus dem das gereinigte Wasser aus Kammer 4 zurück in den Teich läuft. Und in Kammer 4 ist momentan nix drin. Und trotzdem läufts über.  Die Fenster zwischen den Kammern sind ca. 25 x 20 cm groß, da läuft meines Erachtens Wasser ohne Ende durch. Die Fenster sind mit einem grobmaschigen (Kunststoff-) Gitter versehen, damit das __ Hel-X nicht abhauen kann. Ich werde versuchen, Euch morgen mal ein paar Bilder reinzustellen.
Danke schon vorab!


----------



## Olli.P (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Hi Heinz,


so wie ich das jetzt verstehe, fehlt dir dann anscheinend nur ein vernünftiger Vorfilter 

Sprich Siebfilter, Spaltsieb o.ä.......

Oder hab ich irgendwas überlesen......

Der Filter ist doch vorher auch mit der Pumpe gelaufen oder???

Bzw. ist für die Pumpenleistung ausgelegt????


----------



## koidst49 (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

hi heinz,

wie groß ist das volumen des behälters und wieviel liter helix hast du darin schwimmen? aus meinem letzten posting kannst du die verhältnisse aus meinem bereich lesen und dann entsprechend für dich umsetzen.


----------



## Heinz65 (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Überlesen?  Jouh!!  Im Vortex hängt ´ne SiFi 3! Da ist nicht das Problem.


----------



## Olli.P (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Hi Heinz,


Upp's, das hab ich dann wohl Überlesen ........ 

Also dann würde ich mich der Meinung vom Daniel anschliessen, du hast entweder zu viel __ Hel-X im Filter..... 

Oder du solltest versuchen in kleinen Schritten die Pumpenleistung zu reduzieren 


Denn der 125er Auslauf kann's auch nicht sein.

Bei meinem Filter sind Zu- und Ablauf in DN 50 und muß den Auslauf noch um ca. 70% per Zugschieber schliessen damit der Filter nicht leer läuft 

Okay, bei mir gehen auch nur ca. 8000L die Stunde durch den Filter und das ist ja auch ein anderer......


----------



## Jürgen-V (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

hallo heinz



> Das Helix setzt dem Wasser derart viel Widerstand entgegegen, daß der Vortex und Kammer 1 gleich übergelaufen sind



anwort von mir #6
mal vorne weg....meistens setzte oder staut sich das __ hel-x am ablauf zu,
so ist es meistens, stimmts peter. 

du mußt dem hel-x einfach mehr raum geben,sprich zb. ein größeres gitter vor dem auslauf anbringen, so daß nicht das ganze wasser durch den "engen" 125er
ablauf muß.



> . Also aus Kammer 1 alles Helix raus, in Kammer 2+3 vielleicht noch 1/3 Füllung gelassen. Hat so lala funktioniert



das sollte und darf nicht passieren. 
ich teile da auch daniel und ollis meinung nicht. 
an der menge darf es nicht liegen....du mußt immer reserven haben.



> Nach 1 Woche lief der komplette Filter über , weil sich das Helix bereits derart stark zugesetzt hatte, daß der Wasserdurchfluß wieder gehemmt wurde.Zur Info: am Auslauf des Vortex hängt eine SIFI3 dran, Grobschmutz bleibt also aus den Kammer draussen



  

ich denke eher drinnen.

das liegt ganz klar an deine vorfilterung....was für eine siebgröße hast du au deinen sifi?. wenn sich nach einer woche schon das hel-x zusetzt ist das schon echt übel heinz. da mußt du auf jedenfall was ändern.



> ist evtl. meine Pumpe zu stark (O... Profimax 20.000, Förderhöhe ca. 1,2 Meter),



denke ich nicht



> Läßt sich das Problem mit dem Zusetzen des Helix überhaupt mit Bewegung durch Luft lösen?



geht sicher wenn eine pumpe genug power hat. 
das ist aber ehr sekundär. ich denke "bewegtes hel-x" wird viel zu viel bedeutung zu gemessen. nach meinen jetzigen erkenntnissen mit hel-x werde ich meine beiden kammern unbewegt lassen. vielleicht 2-3 mal säubern lassen und gut isses. aber da gehen die meinungen auseinander.

ich glaube aber wir kommen hier ohne bilder nicht richtig weiter.


----------



## Torsten. Z (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Hi,

kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das es an dem 125er Auslauf liegt! Bei mir gehen 16.000L/STD z.Zt. durch 2 75er Ausläufe in der Helix-Kammer. Entweder wie Jürgen es schreibt liegt es an deiner Vorfilterung das da viel zu viel Dreck durch geht.

Andere Frage der Auslauf ist in der letzten Kammer wie sind die Zuläufe in den anderen Kammern? Also von Kammer 1 zu 2 zu 3? Eventuell staut es sich da? Was hast du vor den Ausläufen damit das Helix nicht von einer zur anderen Kammer gespült wird?

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Heinz65 (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Ihr wollt Bilder??  Hier kommen Sie!
 
So sah der Filter heute früh aus. In der Kammer 2 (vorne rechts) sind ca 100 Liter __ Hel-X,  in der Kammer 3 (hinten rechts) ca. 65 Liter.
Kammer 1 hat noch ca. 2-3 cm, und läuft dann über.
 
Der Filter ohne Füllung.  Wasserstand in Kammer 1 ca. 7 cm bis zum Überlaufen.
 
Hier mal ein Detail. Mit dem Kunststoffgitter habe ich die Übergänge zwischen den Kammer versehen, damit das Hel-X nicht abhaut.  Oberkante Meterstab = 
Oberkante Überlauf ( wie man an dem grünen Zeugs sieht, steigt das Wasser ca. 4 cm höher, bis sich der Wasserspiegel einstellt).
 
Übergang Kammer 1 - 2, Kammer 2 mit Hel-X (ca 1ß00 Ltr) gefüllt
  
Übergang Kammer 2 - 3 , Kammer 3 mit Hel-X gefüllt.
Ab Oberkante Medienträger bis Kante Überlauf hat jede Kammer circa. 320 Liter (da dürfte es mit 100 Liter Hel-x doch keine Probleme geben, oder?)
Ich habe heute zu Testzwecken mal ´ne 15.000 Pumpe drangehängt.  Keine wesentliche Verbesserung.
Meine verzweifelte Idee wäre, die Trennwände bei den Übergängen zu Durchbohren/auszuschneiden, damit mehr Wasser durchgeht, und zwar schon unter der jetztigen Überlaufkante.
Aber jetzt warte ich mal auf Eure Feedbacks! Viel Spaß beim Knobeln!


----------



## A6er (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Also ich würde sagen, du darfst die Filtermedien nicht bis oder über die Höhe der Übergänge in die einzelnen Kammern einbringen.
Gerade wenn sich das __ Hel-X vor das Gitter legt und es dann noch etwas verdreckt ist (wonach es auf den Bildern aussieht), staut sich eben das Wasser vor den einzelnen Übergängen und der Filter läuft Dir über.

Ich würde über das Hel-X nochmals eine Rasterplatte legen bzw. es bis max. bis zur Höhe der unteren Übergänge einbringen, dann sollte es keine Probleme geben!


----------



## Heinz65 (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Hallo Rüdiger,
wenn kein Wasser drin ist, sind die Kammern nicht einmal zu 1/3 mit __ Hel-X gefüllt (weit unterhalb der Übergänge).  Mit Wasser steigt das Hel-X hoch bis vor die Gitter. Ich kann´s ja mal mit einer zusätzlichen Rasterplatte obenauf probieren,  bin da aber eher skeptisch, ob es  a) funktionert und b) das der Sinn von Hel-X  sein soll.  Bei den anderen Kollegen schwimmt das Zeug doch auch locker rum.


----------



## Heinz65 (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Ich habe doch glatt die Frage von Jürgen bezüglich des Sifi übersehen.
Aber: was meinst Du mit "Siebgröße" ?
Es ist ein SIFI 3, kommst Du damit weiter?


----------



## A6er (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*



			
				Heinz65 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rüdiger,
> wenn kein Wasser drin ist, sind die Kammern nicht einmal zu 1/3 mit __ Hel-X gefüllt (weit unterhalb der Übergänge).  Mit Wasser steigt das Hel-X hoch bis vor die Gitter. Ich kann´s ja mal mit einer zusätzlichen Rasterplatte obenauf probieren,  bin da aber eher skeptisch, ob es  a) funktionert und b) das der Sinn von Hel-X  sein soll.  Bei den anderen Kollegen schwimmt das Zeug doch auch locker rum.



Ich habe kein Hel-X, allerdings habe ich in der letzten Kammer Blähton.
Dieses verhält sich genauso, es schwimmt nämlich!
Dadurch hatte ich in meinem Centervortex C30 genau das gleiche Problem: Der Wasserstand im Filter steigt bedrohlich an!!!

Gelöst habe ich es, dass ich in den Ablaufstutzen einen 110er HT- 90° Winkel gesteckt habe, der nach unten zeigt und darauf nochmals ein ca. 7cm langes, abgesägtes 110er Rohrstück, in welches ich zahlreiche Löcher gebohrt habe, um den Abfluss auch noch weiter oben zu gewährleisten.
Auf dieses Rohrstück habe ich dann ein Gewebeband gespannt, damit kein Blähton durch den Auslaufstützen abhaut.
Seit dem hat sich der Wasserstand im Filter normalisiert!!!


----------



## Heinz65 (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Die Idee für den Auslauf merke ich mir vor.
Nur bin leider noch gar nicht so weit. Die letzte Kammer ist noch total leer,
und ich krieg schon die Krise


----------



## hoffisoft (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

hei

schalte mal ein schieber vor den filter, damit du regeln kannst, so wie es aussieht kommt zu viel an, und soviel dreck darf trotz sifi nicht im filter ankommen.
vor meine tonnen habe ich einen schieber, habe aber einen dn50 anschluß zusätzlich gemacht, als not überlauf. wenn ich die überläufe nur 1mm anhebe, ist der wasserstand in der tonne gleich 1cm höher. du kannst nichts mehr ändern nur kleine pumpe oder schieber. die gitter sind schon richtig.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5926/page-5
gruß


----------



## Olli.P (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Hi Heinz,


da ich heute eh meinen Filter spülen wollte, hab ich die Gelegenheit genutzt und gleich mal ein paar Bilder geschossen.

Hier kann man schön die unterschiedlichen Wasserstände in den einzelnen Filterkammern im Betrieb sehen..... 

Bis auf's letzte Knäppchen eingeregelt, so dass das Wasser so gerade auch durch den Überlauf geht...... 

Aus- und Überlauf in den Teich... 

Kammer 1 mit ca.24cm __ Hel-X gefüllt.... 

Kammer 2 mit ca.22cm Hel-X befüllt, diese ist z.Zt. belüftet.... 

Kammer 3 mit ca. 30cm Hel-X........  

Die Fluchverhinderungen aus 13x13 Gitter-Filtermedienauflage. 
Da ist unten sogar noch ein halbkreis aus Plexiglas unter geklebt, das das Hel-X nicht von unten durch abhaut... 

Das ist übrigens in allen Hel-X-Kammern gleich geregelt.


Hier nochmal die Skizze vom Filter:

 

So, da gehen jetzt ich schätze mal vorsichtig so ca.7- 8000L/h durch. Und ich muß den Schieber am 50er Auslauf noch um ca. 70% schließen damit mir der Filter nicht bis zur Filtermedienauflage leer läuft 

Daher würde ich sagen das es an der Pumpenleistung nicht liegen kann.
Kannst du vielleicht die Übergänge von Kammer zu Kammer vergrößern
Vllt. sind die ja zu klein...

Und mach da keinen Schieber vor 

Nimm gleich einen Kugelhahn, den kann man besser regeln/einstellen


Und sei bitte nich böse:

Aber wenn ich mir dein Hel-X so ansehe stimmt da nich wat mit deiner Vorfilterung......

Selbst mein Hel-X ist ja z.T. noch weiß......:smoki


----------



## Heinz65 (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Hallo Olaf,
Das mit der Vergrößerung der Überläufe hab ich mir auch schon überlegt.
Mal ´ne Frage an Dich:  Deine Kammer 1 ist mit 24 cm gefüllt. Aber wie weit reicht Dein Gitter nach unten (gemessen ab Oberkante __ Hel-X)? Und wie breit ist Dein Gitter?


----------



## Olli.P (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Hi Heinz,

dafür der Zollstock im Filter. Er ist auf der Filtermedienauflage bei 0cm aufgesetzt. Die Holzleiste über den Filterrand dient als Orientierungshilfe, ist ja leicht gebogen..... 

Ich habe da ein Gitter mit einem Rastermaß von 13x13mm Öffnungen als Filtermedienauflage. Das gleiche Gitter ist auch vor den Überläufen befestigt.

Und am Dreck oben am Gitter kannst dir ja auch den Wasserstand im Filter denken.....


----------



## Heinz65 (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Ähm, ok, zweiter Versuch, hab mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt.
Das senkrecht stehende Absperrgitter reich wie weit nach unten?
Bis zur Filtermedienauflage (d.h.  24 cm) ?


----------



## Olli.P (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Hi,

nein, wie weit weiß ich jetzt auch nicht. 
Ich werde das morgen früh mal ausmessen. Die Größe der Überläufe und die Gitter.

Melde mich dann wieder


----------



## Jürgen-V (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

hallo heinz
hatte gestern keine zeit. 

ertsmal vorne weg, rasterplatten obendrauf bringen dir da gar nix.
ich würde auch 
auf keinen fall den wasserdurchlauf mit schiebern oder kleineren pumpen drosseln. 

1 liegt da dein problem nicht und 2 hast du 120m³ mit 40 kois und da ist deine umwälzung eh schon sehr gering.

es ist auch nicht sinnvoll weniger __ hel-x zu verwenden, du hast laut deinen angaben 320ltr-kammern, dann pack auch min. 150ltr hel-x da rein.

deine ausläufe mit 25x20cm reichen auch dicke aus (da kannst du über 30000ltr die stunde durch jagen), also auch nix daran verändern.



wie ich auf den bilder sehe gibt es nur zwei dinge du ändern mußt:

wie ich schon mal sagte, hast du einen stau vor deinen ausläufen.
du bist nicht erste dem das passiert und wirst auch nicht der letzte sein.
wenn du mir nicht glaubst, nehme mal die japanmatten auf den ersten bild und
schiebe die weit vor deinem gitter.du wirst sehen daß sofort der wasserspiegel in der kammer sinken wird( ist aber kein lösungsvorschlag ).

also ich würde es so machen:

ich hoffe du hast noch gitter übrig. 


1
das auslaufgitter nach unten verlängern ( nicht zu tief sonst läuft dir das wasser unter dem hel-x durch) und ca. 10cm einen gitterrand unten recht und links anschrauben. das ganze sieht dann aus wie ein halber korb.
mit den gitter dürfte das kein problem sein. auch wenn es nicht so aussieht, aber du schafst dir dadurch die doppelte auslauffläche für die helix-körper.


2
du hast ganz sicher ein vorfilter-problem heinz. 



deshalb fragte ich auch nach deiner siebgröße (maschenweite)

du gehst zwar hier nicht so darauf ein, aber wenn ich mir die bilder anschaue...
hier mal ein kurzer "crash-kurs", warum eine vorfilterung wichtig ist ( es gibt leute die sagen eine filteranlage steht und fällt mit dem vorfilter ).

a
um so mehr schmutz du aus dem wasser holst, umso weniger kann sich in lösung übergehen (sich auflösen).
b
schmutz in den biofiltern schaden ihn nicht nur erheblich in seiner funktion sondern können bei starker verschmutzung sogar noch schlechter für das wasser sein, als ohne....das ist aber ein anderes thema. 
wenn man sich ein helix-körper mal genau anschaut, sieht man daß er den seiten kleine löcher hat und in der mitte viele kleinere stege hat die ins innere gehen. hier ( auch außen) sollen sich dann die bakies ansammeln und dem wasser beim vorbei fließen die nährtsoffe abbauen. diese löcher und durchführungen sind nur wenige millimeter groß und  können sich deshalb relativ schnell zusetzten. die folge wäre...das wasser fließt nicht durch den körper sondern daran vorbei und somit kann das hel-x seine arbeit nicht mehr verrichten. 
dadurch kann auch der durchfluß so gehemmt werden, daß das wasser im filter ansteigt. 
das wäre echt schade für diese gute filtermaterial, oder?

ich hoffe du hast jetzt verstanden, warum hier so viele deine vorfilterung 
ansprechen. 

du hast aber auch einen ganz schön großen teich heinz. 

da kommt natürlich mit den vielen fischen eine menge schmutz bei den filtern an.

ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen.


----------



## hoffisoft (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

hei

center-vortex c115 für 100 000l

Maße (LxBxH in cm)   193 x 193 x 100 ø Vortex cm  110 Anschlüsse Ein /Ausgang mm  160 / 160 empf. Pumpenleistung Liter /h  16.000 

ich meine immer noch 20 000 liter  pumpe ist zuviel. je nach dichte des filtermaterials muß die pumpe noch kleiner sein. wenn du noch eine kleine pumpe über hast, mal in die letzte kammer legen und ab in den teich, dann kannste es sehen ,ob der filter bei voller leistung noch überläuft.

gruß


----------



## Jürgen-V (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

hi hoffisoft
wie heißt du eigentlich richtig? 



> Maße (LxBxH in cm) 193 x 193 x 100 ø Vortex cm 110 Anschlüsse Ein /Ausgang mm 160 / 160 empf. Pumpenleistung Liter /h 16.000



ich habe erst vor kurzem bei meinem tf ein 25000ltr + 10000ltr pumpe angeschlossen, förderhöhe 1m. mein ausgang ist ein 110er-ht rohr, es war zwar bis oben hin voll packte es aber gradeso.

ich denke daß bei seiner 20er pumpe auch keine 20000ltr ankommen werden
und bei seiner teichgröße...noch mehr drosseln...ich weiß ja nicht. 



> ich meine immer noch 20 000 liter pumpe ist zuviel. je nach dichte des filtermaterials muß die pumpe noch kleiner sein.



das kommt hauptsächlich auf die größe des gitters vorm ausgang an.

versuch macht klug

(muß jetzt aber erstmal mit joy und ihrem frauchen gassi gehen)


----------



## Olli.P (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Hi Heinz,


meine __ Hel-X Fluchtgitter sind 28cm Breit, plus die Befestigungslaschen und 22cm hoch bis Oberkante Filter.




			
				hoffisoft schrieb:
			
		

> center-vortex c115 für 100 000l
> 
> Maße (LxBxH in cm) 193 x 193 x 100 ø Vortex cm 110 Anschlüsse Ein /Ausgang mm 160 / 160 empf. Pumpenleistung Liter /h 16.000



Siehste, 

dann macht die Pumpe doch zu viel 


Ich würde dann evtl. auch auf 'ne kleinere umsteigen, bzw. probieren wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte 

Wo ist denn an deinem Filter der Auslauf??

Bei mir ist er ja unter der Filtermedienauflage (siehe Skizze in Beitrag 22 ) weil das Wasser in der letzten Kammer ja von oben einläuft..... 

Du hast doch auch gepumt, kannst du nicht einfach den Auslauf vom Filter auch nach unten machen?? Den oberen könntest du dann evtl. als Notüberlauf verwenden

Wie gesagt ich kenne den Filter nicht....... 
Werd gleich mal gucken ob ich im Netz irgendwo ein paar Ansichten finde


----------



## Olli.P (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Hi Jürgen,

ich verstehe deinen Standpunkt nicht......... 



> das kommt hauptsächlich auf die größe des gitters vorm ausgang an



Ob man da nun ein Gitter von 20x20 oder von 100x100 vor macht. Wenn durch die Überläufe nur 10.000, 12.000, oder eben 16.000L/h durchgehen hilft dir auch das GRÖSSTE gitter nix........

Ich würde es jedenfalls erst mal mit kleinerer Pumpe oder drosseln versuchen

Und es gibt sicherlich auch genug Teiche wo das gesamte Teichvolumen nur 1 mal am Tag oder eben nur jeden zweiten Tag komplett durch den Filter gepumpt wird. Natürlich kommen hier dann noch andere Faktoren wie Pflanzen usw. zum Tragen. 

Aber es funktioniert


----------



## Jürgen-V (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

hallo



> Du hast doch auch gepumt, kannst du nicht einfach den Auslauf vom Filter auch nach unten machen?? Den oberen könntest du dann evtl. als Notüberlauf verwenden



__ hel-x schwimmt, wenn der auslauf zu tief sitzt, wird das wasser an den hel-x vorbei fließen olaf.



> Siehste,
> 
> dann macht die Pumpe doch zu viel



nochmal....die pumpe ist nur dann zu stark, wenn alle anderen möglichkeiten
wie großes auslaufgitter...guter vorfilter optimal ausgelegt sind und dann noch überläuft.

muß los......


----------



## Olli.P (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Hi Heinz,


ich habe mal ein wenig im Netz gestöbert, finde aber keine Skizze. Wäre es dir möglich eine Skizze so wie ich sie von meinem Filter gemacht habe, Hochzuladen???

So wie ich das sehe, werden die einzelnen Kammern immer von unten nach oben Geflutet??

Ich würde dann jetzt einfach das Flutsystem der letzten beiden Kammern ändern:
So, dass das Wasser von der vorletzten Kammer von Oben in die letzte Kammer kommt. In die letzte Kammer eine Filtermedienauflage(Fma) und da dann unterhalb der Fma. den Auslauf machen. Dann muss das Wasser von oben nach unten durch das __ Hel-X und du hättest gleichzeitig mehr Wassersäule/ -Druck auf dem Auslauf

Und den Oberen Auslauf dann wie gesagt, als Überlauf ( So wie ich es Nachträglich gemacht habe ) umfunktionieren:smoki


----------



## Jürgen-V (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

hi olli



> Hi Jürgen,
> 
> ich verstehe deinen Standpunkt nicht.........



stimmt olli   



> Ob man da nun ein Gitter von 20x20 oder von 100x100 vor macht. Wenn durch die Überläufe nur 10.000, 12.000, oder eben 16.000L/h durchgehen hilft dir auch das GRÖSSTE gitter nix........



ich versuche es dir genau zu erklären. 

heinz seine abläufe sind groß genug um 30000ltr durch laufen zu lassen.
das geht bei ihm aber nicht, weil sein gitter vorm ablauf zu wenig fläche (zu klein) hat.
es kommen gar keine 20000ltr an den abläufen an, weil sich das heli-x vor seinem zu kleinen gitter anstaut und dadurch nicht genug wasser durchs __ hel-x fließen kann.
wäre das gitter doppelt so groß würde mehr durch wasser durch das hel-x am gitter durchfließen und es kämen auch 20000ltr an den abläufen an und würde dann nicht überlaufen.(schwitz)

hast du mich jetzt verstanden olaf?


----------



## Heinz65 (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Hallo Zusammen!
Anstatt Sonntag früh zur Kirche zu gehen, vorm Rechner hängen!?   
Zum Thema Vorfilterung: Hab mal in meinen Unterlagen geguckt: SIFI 3  200!
und sofort eine mail an den Lieferanten losgelassen, was das "200" zu bedeuten hat,  bzw. welches Sieb ich bekommen hab.
Thema Auslauf:  Der Wasserstand in Kammer 4 liegt beim Test-Betrieb (ohne __ Hel-X in Kammer 4) ca. 25 cm unter Oberkante Filter.  Hat meines Erachtens keine Auswirkung auf die Wasserstände der anderen Kammern. 
Zu den Übergängen: wenn ich mir Olaf´s Daten betrachte, muß es bei mir schief gehen (siehe auch Jürgens Idee).. Bei mir läuft das Wasser durch ein Fenster mit den Ca-Maßen 25 x 12 cm ab. Ohne Hel-X staut sich hier das Wasser bereits 4 cm nach oben  
Bleiben also noch 8 cm.  Wenn hier noch Hel-X vor das Fenster kommt, und dadurch der Durchfluß auch noch behindert wird,  läuft die Sache über.
Ich glaube, ich werde mal vorsichtig die Fenster vergrößern,  indem ich eine gewissen Anzahl Löcher in die Trennwände bohre.

Und noch zur allgemeinen Info:  parallel zum Center-Vortex läuft noch ein 5-Kammern-Reihenfilter, mit 2 Stück O...   Promax 15.000 und Spaltfilter Estrosieve.


----------



## Jürgen-V (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

hallo heinz



> Zum Thema Vorfilterung: Hab mal in meinen Unterlagen geguckt: SIFI 3 200!
> und sofort eine mail an den Lieferanten losgelassen, was das "200" zu bedeuten hat, bzw. welches Sieb ich bekommen hab.



ich denke die 200 wird die maschengröße sein. das ist eigentlich standart. ich habe schon von sifis mit 120 gehört.
obs was bringen würde weiß ich nicht. 
ich habe es mit den sifis aber nicht so. da wissen die anderen bestimmt mehr. 
vielleicht hast du aber irgendwo ein leck, wo dir der schmutz durch geht.



> läuft das Wasser durch ein Fenster mit den Ca-Maßen 25 x 12 cm ab



erst waren es doch 25x20 cm  



> Ich glaube, ich werde mal vorsichtig die Fenster vergrößern, indem ich eine gewissen Anzahl Löcher in die Trennwände bohre.



so kannst du das problem auch lösen...aber dann nur oben bohren.
nur wäre mir das teure teil zu schade:? 



> Und noch zur allgemeinen Info: parallel zum Center-Vortex läuft noch ein 5-Kammern-Reihenfilter, mit 2 Stück O... Promax 15.000 und Spaltfilter Estrosieve



gott sei dank...
ich wäre schon fast heute früh zum beten in die kirche gegangen.


----------



## Heinz65 (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Hi Jürgen,
bzgl. Fenstergröße: wenn man´s nicht genau weiß, muß man halt nochmal nachmessen ( heute früh, 7.15 Uhr, vor der Feuerwehr-Übung):friede


----------



## Heinz65 (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Tach, nochmal.
Soeben kam mail vom Lieferanten rein (arbeitet auch Sonntags).  
Sieb am SIFI  hat 200 my.


----------



## Jürgen-V (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

hallo heinz
halt uns frei auf den laufenden und lass uns nicht dumm streben. 

ich wünsche dir viel erfolg beim löchle bohren.


----------



## hoffisoft (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

hei

so ein teuren filter würde ich nicht  mal mit so ein paar löcher lösen. 
manchmal ist es nur ein i punkt und es läuft.
kammer für kammer füllen und du siehst wo der harken ist.
oder den filter was höher stellen, das der ausfauf steiler in den teich geht.


gruß


----------



## Olli.P (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Hi Heinz,

bohr da bloß keine Löcher rein 

Ich würde erst einmal das Gitter ein wenig von den Überläufen wegziehen.( Ich hab die ja auch nicht stramm davor ) Du könntest dann ja unten am Gitter auch noch ein Stückchen dran kleben, so dass du einen Winkel erhälst.

Und dann mal weiter sehen.

Wenn das immer noch nicht viel bringt, ändere den Übergang der vorletzten Kammer so, das das Wasser von oben in die Letzte Kammer einfließt. Dann den Auslauf in der letzten Kammer unter die Filtermedienauflage. So bekommst du auch gleich mehr Wasser-Druck (und mehr Zug aus dem Filter heraus) auf die Leitung in den Teich. Dann kannst du noch den oberen Auslauf vom Filter mit einem 90° Bogen versehen, ein geschlitztes Rohr einstecken und du hast gleichzeitig einen Notüberlauf, den du dann natürlich noch mit der Leitung in den Teich verbindest

So habe ich das auch. Ich kann den Überlauf übrigens noch in der Höhe Regulieren:smoki 

Denn auf diesem Bild kann man doch schön die unterschiedlichen Wasserstände der einzelnen Kammern im Bertrieb sehen...


Das macht von der ersten bis zur vierten Kammer rund 3-4cm aus.....


----------



## Heinz65 (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Jouh, Jouh,  ich mach schon langsam!
Ich werde mir auf alle Fälle erst nochmal eine Platte von dem Mediumträger organisieren, und entsprechend zurechtgesägt in ca. 5-10cm Abstand zu den Überläufen in die Kammern stellen. Wird aber ein bißchen dauern. Ich werde Euch natürlich drüber berichten,  und vielen Dank einstweilen.


----------



## Jürgen-V (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

hallo heinz



> Ich werde mir auf alle Fälle erst nochmal eine Platte von dem Mediumträger organisieren, und entsprechend zurechtgesägt in ca. 5-10cm Abstand zu den Überläufen in die Kammern stellen.



  so und nicht anders 
sollte es nicht funktionieren, schicke mir die rechnung. 

du olli?????

meinst du heinz hat das alles so verstanden, was du das erklärt hast. 

ich muß sagen....ich kenn mich damit schon aus...aber ich mußte mir das zweimal durchlesen was du so auf die schnelle geschriebn hast.

wow, ich hoffe nur dass heinz das alles verstanden hat.

das war echt ein crashkurs im filterwasserüberlaufproblem. 

olli... ich finde dich echt klasse...du gibst dir echt mühe hier zu helfen...
mach weiter so. 

ich klink mal aber jetzt mal hier aus....

@heinz
du bist hier in den besten händen


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

ich nochmal 

hi olli

habe grade auf deinem bild gesehen
dass dein __ hel-x ist gut besiedelt ist. 
hast du es auch schon irgendwie zu bewegen gebracht olli?


----------



## Olli.P (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Hi Jürgen,


ich denke mal das ich es noch nicht geschafft habe, das __ Hel-X so richtig zu bewegen. Jedenfalls nicht bis ganz nach oben hin 

Die Vortex-Eigenschaft der Drehbewegung war ja ohne Hel-X Füllung gegeben aber ob das mit Hel-X auch noch so ist  
Und mit der 400L O..e Aqua-Oxy soll das auch wohl nicht genug Bewegung reinkommen:evil 

Hab ja keine Sichtfenster in den Filterkammern, was aber ab und an sicherlich nicht schlecht wäre 

Aber ab Montag hab ich zwei Wochen Urlaub 

Und dann geht's dabei:smoki 

Filter und Siebfilter 10cm tiefer setzen (mehr durchfluß im Filter). Die Bachlaufpumpe mit in den Pumpenschacht, so dass die aus dem Teich verschwindet und ich mehr Zug auf den BA bekomme...... 

Und wenn das alles fertig ist, werde ich noch eine 1000 oder 2000L Pumpe in die zweite Kammer mit einbringen. Ich weiß nur noch nicht ob ich die einfach auf die Filtermedienauflage stelle so das die nach oben pumpt oder ich befestige sie so das ich eine Kreisende Bewegung erhalte 

Wie schon Kaiser Franz immer sagt:

Schau'n mer mal.........


----------



## Heinz65 (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Hallo Jürgen, Hallo Olaf!
Ich hab´schon kapiert, was Olaf meint.
Nur kommmt mir Das nur als absolute Notlösung (wenn Alles andere fehlschlägt) in die Tüte. Der Aufwand ist mir momentan (noch) zu groß.  Ich hab heute erst mal eine Platte Filtermedienträger bei meinem Händler bestellt.  Der hat sie aber leider nicht auf Lager und mußte seinerseits bestellen.  Mal schauen, wann´s weitergehen kann.


----------



## Olli.P (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Hi Jürgen,




> ich muß sagen....ich kenn mich damit schon aus...aber ich mußte mir das zweimal durchlesen was du so auf die schnelle geschriebn hast.




Also ich schreibe da nix auf die schnelle..... 

Ich bin immer bemüht erst alles zu lesen und zu verstehen, was nicht immer so einfach ist.  ( Wenn's sein muss les ich ein Thema sogar mehrmals von Anfang an   )

Dann mach ich mir  erst einmal ein paar Gedanken, wie man das am besten angeht und wie ich es machen würde.

Und erst dann gebe ich eine Antwort oder mache einen Vorschlag 

Was dann der Fragestellende damit/daraus macht muss er dann schon selbst entscheiden.....


( Siehe einen Beitrag vorher #46 da hast du dann schon mal die Antwort auf meinen Vorschlag... )

Wie gesagt, das muss jeder dann für sich selbst entscheiden.....:smoki


----------



## Heinz65 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Hallihallo!
ES FUNKTIONIERT !!!:beeten1 
Wie besprochen,  habe ich mir eine Platte Medienträger organisiert,  entsprechend auf Größe zugeschnitten, und in einen Abstand von ca. 5 cm vor die Übergänge gestellt.  Das unter Drittel noch mit einer PVC-Platte verkleidet, damit das Wasser nicht einfach unterm __ Hel-X durchrauscht.
Und siehe da:  kein  Überlaufen, kein Verstopfen, Wasserstand in allen Kammern o.k.  
Aber ich wäre nicht ich, wenn nicht sofort noch eine Frage hinterher käme, und zwar zum Thema "Hel-X  bewegt":  Wie stark soll sich das Zeug bewegen?  Nur so stark, das Luftbläschen durch das Hel-X an die Wasseroberfläche steigen,  oder richtig Dampf draufgeben,  daß das Zeug richtig durchgewirbelt wird ( schaut aus wie kochendes Wasser)?
Kann hier eventuell mal Jemand ein kleines Video zum Besten geben?


----------



## A6er (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*



			
				Heinz65 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallihallo!
> ES FUNKTIONIERT !!!:beeten1
> Wie besprochen,  habe ich mir eine Platte Medienträger organisiert,  entsprechend auf Größe zugeschnitten, und in einen Abstand von ca. 5 cm vor die Übergänge gestellt.  Das unter Drittel noch mit einer PVC-Platte verkleidet, damit das Wasser nicht einfach unterm __ Hel-X durchrauscht.
> Und siehe da:  kein  Überlaufen, kein Verstopfen, Wasserstand in allen Kammern o.k.



Hi,
Freut mich für Dich  

Könntest Du mal bitte ein Foto einstellen, wie genau das bei Dir aussieht?
Würde mich nämlich auch sehr interessieren.... :beeten


----------



## Heinz65 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Jouh, jouh,   kommt noch.
Hatte nur am Samstag den Foto vergessen! Und nachdem die Anlage nicht bei mir zuhause steht,  komme ich diese Woche nicht mehr zum Foto schießen.
Und am Samstag verzieh ich mich erst mal für 2 Wochen in den Urlaub!


----------



## Jürgen-V (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

hi heinz
wieso so überrascht 
ich sagte dir doch dass es funzt...wenn ich dir schon anbiete deine rechnung zu bezahlen wenn es nicht funzt  
guckst du bei kommentar 43 

spass bei seite... wieso willst du jetzt dein __ hel-x bewegen???


----------



## Heinz65 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

Da war wesentlich mehr  ERLEICHTERUNG  als Überraschung im Spiel!:freu 
ZumHel-X: Nachdem ich von dem Zeug keine Ahnung habe, hab ich mich hier schlau gemacht.  Und es hieß immer wieder,  man soll eine oder zwei Kammern unbewegt lassen,  und Eine bewegen.  Weil dann der Schmutz von allein nach unten fällt,  die Bakterien Sauerstoff bekommen, usw.
Und wenn man die Beiträge der Freunde liest, die mit __ Hel-X (zum Teil schon länger) arbeiten, liest man immer von "bewegtem" Hel-X.  Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Jürgen-V (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Center-Vortex  mit Helix-Füllung  PROBLEME*

hi heinz
es ist nicht leicht das __ hel-x zu bewegen...das haben schon viele aufgegeben.
(frag mal olli) 
wenn du es mit luft machen willst, braucht du ne menge power.
oder du lässt dir ein helix-rad von jürgen-b bauen. 
eine hohe einströmgeschwindigkeit des wassers kann natürlich auch dein hel-x bewegen. ich selbst habe mir da auch schon meine gedanken darüber gemacht und habe da auch schon eine gute idee.
muß ich aber erst noch testen. ( habe aber die nächsten wochen keine zeit )
ich denke ob es bewegt oder unbewegt ist, spielt nicht die große rolle.
ich konnte da (letztes jahr) bei meinem getesteten k1 keine große unterschiede von der wirkungsweise feststellen.
ich teste bei mir gerade 3 kammern k1 und 2 hel-x und darf auch keine mit luft bewegen weil mein sauerstoffwerte zu hoch sind und der ph schon in richtung 9 pendelt usw.
mach dir mal keine zu großen sorgen heinz...ab und zu ( intervalle sind auch von deiner vorfilterung abhängig ) mal gut umrühren und gut ist es. 
das mit dem sauerstoff stimmt übrigens auch nicht. 
ich habe es selbst nachgemessen. im teich und filter sind die werte fast überall gleich....wären also in deiner helix-kammer für die minz.


----------

